
Uber’s Levandowski: Let’s “give physics lessons about stupid shit Elon says” - em3rgent0rdr
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/08/ubers-levandowski-lets-give-physics-lessons-about-stupid-shit-elon-says/
======
macmac
What is he referring to with the "The photons stop acting like photons at
77Ghz we at least need the geeks on our side and start calling the BS out."
comment?

